# 60 (week long) and 30 (nightly) day discounts disappearing



## DRIless (Sep 24, 2019)

Tried to book The Historic Powhatan Resort for next Monday for 5-nights and it was not HALF price.  CSA said there's a new list of those that offer the less than 60/30day discounts, of course all they would tell me was that Powhatan didn't have the discount.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2019)

I own with a group that was purchased by Apollo in April and we also had discounts at 60 nights and all discounts were discontinued earlier this month.  Explanation was that any benefits that weren't part of the deeded rights were changeable so Apollo changed them.


----------



## mbinpa (Sep 24, 2019)

That is going to be a major disappointment...  I have always counted on short notice weeks being "half price".


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 24, 2019)

huge change!

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## dlferree (Sep 24, 2019)

I just logged onto my account and searched the usa for discounted stays and the Greenspring Resort still shows a 50% discount.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 24, 2019)

dlferree said:


> I just logged onto my account and searched the usa for discounted stays and the Greenspring Resort still shows a 50% discount.


That is true, but Greensprings is more expensive usually before the discount periods in anything but the off-season.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 25, 2019)

I logged on and came up with 55 different reservation available in the United States in the next 60 days at 50% discount. Also a good number in Europe.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 25, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I logged on and came up with 55 different reservation available in the United States in the next 60 days at 50% discount. Also a good number in Europe.


Good for you, all members can do that, the point was that a long time resort (an original resort to Club Sunterra one of the Signature Group of resorts prior to The Club), mainstream, LARGE, is no longer offered on discount regularly.  So, more and better info would be what you are noticing that used to be available regularly and is NOT now.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 25, 2019)

Diamond has been narrowing the "point saver" option for at least a year. Some years ago all resorts were included in the 50% discount at 60 or 30 days out. However, since they have made a big investment into "yield management" software (and its pricing methodology), they have been reducing the across-the-board "point saver" discounts. Instead Diamond is offering "Club discounts". Consistent with yield management systems these are much more targeted (and they are folded in with Diamond's rental business). 

In addition, point savers are available to all Collection owners as part of the Collection instruments (contractual as some like to say), while Club discounts are not. Thus, resale points can use point savers but not Club discounts. The new system further reduces the value of resale points to the advantage of Club qualified points.    

Here are some Club discounts that were emailed yesterday:
https://communications.diamondresor...lub_discounts_sept_0919&utm_content=1908-5903


----------



## youppi (Sep 28, 2019)

When I searched for the Historic Powhatan using the "Point Saver Search", I got nothing like reported by the OP but when I searched using the "Simple or Flexible Search", I got a pop-up like this




The terms and Conditions say this




When I clicked "BOOK IT", I got the list like this and the Offer Code was auto fill with PHRGTAWAY




without the code, it's full cost (not discounted)


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 29, 2019)

Is this legal that Diamond is changing their written policy/rules after these many years?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 29, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> Diamond has been narrowing the "point saver" option for at least a year. Some years ago all resorts were included in the 50% discount at 60 or 30 days out. However, since they have made a big investment into "yield management" software (and its pricing methodology), they have been reducing the across-the-board "point saver" discounts.



Diamond is not unlike Wyndham, Marriott, HGVC and all the rest of them.  Slowly they will modify their programs to their benefit.  Learn to live with it...

George


----------



## DRIless (Sep 29, 2019)

youppi said:


> I got nothing like reported by the OP.......


So, you got exactly what the OP reported!  The automatic discount in no longer there for Powhatan.  In this instance they have a special using a code PHRGTAWAY that will come and go.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 29, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Is this legal that Diamond is changing their written policy/rules after these many years?


Yes, this is not a deeded right, Diamond can and will change THE CLUB rules at any time.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 30, 2019)

DRIless said:


> So, you got exactly what the OP reported!  The automatic discount in no longer there for Powhatan.  In this instance they have a special using a code PHRGTAWAY that will come and go.


lol yes. reminds me of old David Letterman shows where (for example) a lady would bring a dog that supposedly would sing and it would do nothing. Anticipation wasted.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jan 15, 2020)

DRIless said:


> Tried to book The Historic Powhatan Resort for next Monday for 5-nights and it was not HALF price.  CSA said there's a new list of those that offer the less than 60/30day discounts, of course all they would tell me was that Powhatan didn't have the discount.



Newest 'downgrade,'  can no longer change a guest name online, option removed and CSRs can't or won't say why.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 15, 2020)

This year we have only 4325 points left. I plan to find some time in Sedona and/or Scottsdale using point discounts for the first time. That is if DR ever finishes processing the 10K points we transitioned late last year. Don't want to book any travel until the transitioned points no longer show on our account.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 15, 2020)

DRIless said:


> Newest 'downgrade,' can no longer change a guest name online, option removed and CSRs can't or won't say why.


I think they are charging a fee now.

In person there is no fee ... i'm double booked this week at CYP and Mystic so changed the reservaton name on CYP at the counter, it took 30 seconds. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 15, 2020)

Super excited to get 50% off a 2BR yesterday at my home resort Point at Poipu for next month... already had 2 weeks on Kauai with another ts so was looking to make the trip longer! It was via one of the home page popup codes so as others have posted here, it seems this is the new normal.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jan 16, 2020)

DRIless said:


> Newest 'downgrade,'  can no longer change a guest name online, option removed and CSRs can't or won't say why.


Yield management for keeping members from upgrading to a 2BR in Sedona ... At Ridge on Sedona late March has plenty of Studios and 1BRs at Ridge on Sedona but no 2BR Lockoffs to upgrade to.  Sedona Summit has been almost worthless for upgrade opportunity since they changed from upgrading in size to upgrading by next most expensive unit.  Even that doesn't find an upgrade, for example, the only 2BR unit available is the 2BR Mesa Suite and booking the most expensive 1BR (Sunset Suite) offers no possibility of upgrade online probably because the standard 2BR lockoff is not available.  Do you think the sales people tell you beforehand how difficult it is ?


----------



## naveedali (Jun 3, 2021)

nuwermj said:


> Diamond has been narrowing the "point saver" option for at least a year. Some years ago all resorts were included in the 50% discount at 60 or 30 days out. However, since they have made a big investment into "yield management software" (and its pricing methodology), they have been reducing the across-the-board "point saver" discounts. Instead Diamond is offering "Club discounts". Consistent with yield management systems these are much more targeted (and they are folded in with Diamond's rental business).
> 
> In addition, point savers are available to all Collection owners as part of the Collection instruments (contractual as some like to say), while Club discounts are not. Thus, resale points can use point savers but not Club discounts. The new system further reduces the value of resale points to the advantage of Club qualified points.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with @nuwermj Thanks for the information.


----------

